# ONE LONELY LION



## BlackLynk (Nov 25, 2021)

My name is BlackLynk, I'm a 26 year old male, music has been my life for the past 13 years. Over time my styles and capabilities have changed but one thing stayed consistent, my music attempted to speak to the often forgotten underbelly of the music industry, the independent creators.

I'm always one advocating for unique forms of expression of art forms we know good and well. Yu-Gi-Oh Abdridged and Epic Rap Battles of History may well be responsible for introducing me to the concept of "Nerdcore" and I was invested from the start.

I've dabbled in nerdcore for years, enjoyed it but it wasn't my calling. For a period I thought making the first good wave of "furry rap" was my mission statement. I made waves, but ultimately, was very mistaken and had to move on. In the middle of the recent explosion of nerdcore in the past couple years, I researched a bit and pondered why cartoon rap wasn't a thing? That's when it clicked for me that this is a huge unfulfilled niche that I'm passionate about.

"TOONCORE" I would call it. CarTOON rap. Why not right? I feel like there's so many cartoons that go unnoticed that could really use a bit of championing behind them. We ESPECIALLY could use more fan media of these shows other than REVIEWS, FAN ART, AND FAN FICTION. I mean, look at me, who better to lead the charge of dope cartoon bars and music, than a FUCKING TALKING LION, THAT LIKE, DOES BACKFLIPS AND SHIT??

Some would ask, "why should a grown man concern himself with cartoons so much?" Simple!
1-Adults are involved in EVERY SINGLE facet of making a damn cartoon
2-I plan on having children someday and I'm very picky about what rainbow colored crack media I sit my cub down in front of
3-Cartoons were a way to cope with life when I necessarily didn't want to live my life, you know, in Detroit, impoverished with the bedbugs, arguments in the other room and shit
4-Cartoons nowadays actually give a fuck and will throw adult humor in that jawn anyways. I mean SOMEBODY paying for that shit, and it ain't Lil Timmy
5-A LOT of the music in cartoon movies and series just straight up SLAP nowadays, so fusioning the toon lore, trap beats, and some bars was a no brainer
6-I'M A GROWN MAN THAT LIKES CARTOONS, SO WHAT?

I've often reached out on any platform you can think of (reddit/FurAffinity forums/UHIVE??) I just want to communicate with someone that likes the same animal cartoons as me. Somebody who would shoot banter with me while watching 44 Cats, or geek out with me while watching The Lion Guard together. I'm not too prideful to admit, I'm a lonely lion just looking for a cartoon crony.

My list of animal cartoons are so long my beard would go gray listing them all, but if you're reading this and you want to watch some cute, cool, or hell even furry bait anthros with me, you can just ask about what I watch and set up a watch together sometime. I'm just here bro


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 25, 2021)

Yo, I had a look at your Youtube channel and saw your content. It felt so* surreal*, watching some dude in a fursuit rapping. It was really nice though, you are a pioneer, and there is tons of passion and effort in what you do.


----------



## BlackLynk (Nov 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Yo, I had a look at your Youtube channel and saw your content. It felt so* surreal*, watching some dude in a fursuit rapping. It was really nice though, you are a pioneer, and there is tons of passion and effort in what you do.


just hoping its not too much passion, ya feel me? I appreciate your kind words, stranger


----------

